# XML-Fehler beim Prefix von xmlns



## AndiE (13. Dez 2012)

[XML]<?xml version="1.0" encoding="UTF-8"?>
<schema xmlns:xs="http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema" 
targetNamespace="http://www.example.org/test"
xmlns:tns="http://www.example.org/test"
elementFormDefault="qualified">
<xs:element name="payload">
  	<xs:complexType>
  		<xs:sequence>
  		       	<xs:any processContents="skip" namespace="##any" maxOccurs="unbounded" minOccurs="0"/>
  		</xs:sequence>
  	</xs:complexType>
  </xs:element>
 </schema>

[/XML]

Bei der Validierung der obigen date unter Eclipse Juno erhalte ich diesen Fehler:


```
s4s-elt-schema-ns: The namespace of element 'schema' must be from the schema namespace, 'http://
 [url=http://www.w3.org/2001/XMLSchema]XML Schema[/url]'.
```

Woran kann das liegen?


----------



## nillehammer (13. Dez 2012)

Schreib mal
[XML]
<xs:schema ...
</xs:schema>
[/XML]


----------



## AndiE (13. Dez 2012)

Danke schön,

hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass das die Lösung ist.


----------

